# The foreigners are at it again.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this is the 3d Tuesday in a row we have had a sand storm.. is this a plot to stop me going out???


This morning at 7.30 it was beautiful... now I can hardly see across the road,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Normal for this time of year, but, because the winter has been colder then normal, this period will be longer, and I think we will see a few more before spring arrives


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I think you missed my point.. why every Tuesday?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol I think you missed my point.. why every Tuesday?


 Maybe the Israeli's fault? If they can organise that a shark specifically attack old German ladies on the Sharm beaches, maybe they can organise a regular Tuesday sandstorm as well?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Maybe the Israeli's fault? If they can organise that a shark specifically attack old German ladies on the Sharm beaches, maybe they can organise a regular Tuesday sandstorm as well?




That is my thinking too.. hence the title of my thread.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Maybe the Israeli's fault?


Which Israeli?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Now I've visions of people at the borders wearing camoflaugued outfits with matching buckets throwing buckets of sand into Egypt along with big fans blowing!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Apparently it will last until Saturday!:

*Meteorological Authority expects dusty winds to last until Saturday*

Bad weather in Egypt will last until Saturday, the Egyptian Meteorological Authority said Tuesday.

Dusty winds will lead to low visibility during the day on some roads, and the weather will affect maritime navigation, the authority said.

Waheed Saudi, head of the weather analysis center, said the drop in temperature was significant across the country and that it’s expected to decline over the coming days.

*Meteorologists also expect heavy rains in Sinai and the Red Sea mountain ranges.*

Saudi warned people not to wear light clothes before mid-March and to avoid maritime activities. He also advised careful driving because of low visibility. 

Meteorological Authority expects dusty winds to last until Saturday | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this makes me smile,

Saudi warned people not to wear light clothes before mid-March and to avoid maritime activities


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> this makes me smile,
> 
> Saudi warned people not to wear light clothes before mid-March and to avoid maritime activities


A land of Mary Poppins!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

SHendra said:


> A land of Mary Poppins!


The Tragic Kingdom.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and here we go again.. beautiful this morning and now a dust/sand storm is blowing. You can almost set your clock by it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is bright orange!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 5125
> It is bright orange!!




don't know why it is not showing the colour but it is bright orange.. very spooky


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

**** it all to **** we foreigners need to stop this...I can't breath here in sherouk!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 5125
> It is bright orange!!




but it is nothing like that here in Rehab. Sure it is windy and dusty but we can still see out of the window


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

here is another one, I pinched this off a friends facebook page she has managed to show the orange glow


,


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Must be insane never saw it as bad as that! Give me a downpour anyday lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was horrendous.. just as well I didn't dust yesterday lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was horrendous.. just as well I didn't dust yesterday lol


perfect excuse  not that you would actually do the cleaning yourself, right?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> perfect excuse  not that you would actually do the cleaning yourself, right?





but I have been!! my maid has been on holiday since the end of December..I don't get the lads to clean for me.. I don't like men making my bed or doing my ironing,

Not long until she returns from the Philippines.. just hope she has no problems getting back into the country.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

One of my regrets over there was buying dark wooded furniture! Hate dusting at the best of times lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Dust upon dust with rain mixed in between here in Alexandria.

Bleh!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know what I would rather have


Alex today/


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> but I have been!! my maid has been on holiday since the end of December..I don't get the lads to clean for me.. I don't like men making my bed or doing my ironing,
> 
> Not long until she returns from the Philippines.. just hope she has no problems getting back into the country.


2 months holiday? you are a generous employer. Still you could have had someone on a temp basis, or even get the lads to do the cleaning: in my books making the bed and ironing are not cleaning, just chores. Don't tell me you have been ironing...in Egypt???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> 2 months holiday? you are a generous employer. Still you could have had someone on a temp basis, or even get the lads to do the cleaning: in my books making the bed and ironing are not cleaning, just chores. Don't tell me you have been ironing...in Egypt???





ohh I call everything to do with domestics cleaning... 


Two months because she only goes home every two years.

Yes I have been doing my ironing, I did send it out and it came back nicely ironed and stinking of I smoke 20 Camels in the time I took to do your ironing cologne,


----------

